# Does your Golden purr?



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok, purr is the best way I can describe it - otherwise, I would say that when mine are really happy and they're being loved and cuddled they make this throaty sound that sounds like purring.
I just love that sound.
My last Golden did it so often and Katie does it much more frequently than Paddy. But it just makes my knees buckle with love when I hear it.

Hope it's not a strange question. I just wondered if it was one of the many "golden traits" that we all love!
Kim


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep Elle does it, it's a throaty rumble when she's being stroked and she loves it, Bella our other Golden nothing at all Strange.............


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack does it too! I love it


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn and Copley both purr; it is the most charming thing.


----------



## elh1232 (Feb 20, 2010)

Morgan makes a purring sound when she is playing, none of the other dogs I had before did that.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Knox's purring sounds comes more from his snout than his throat. And we don't call it purring, we call it percolating.  He's been doing it since he was a puppy, most often when he's lying down and we come to cuddle him. Love it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I never thought of it as purring. When Ike makes that 'noise' it sounds more like cooing pigeons, and I love it! He did it more often as a young pup. Now that he's 3, he doesn't coo as often, which I miss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty purrs....My last Golden girl, Sandy, didnt and Holly doesnt either. I love that sound!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia does it too when she is being stroked or just generally in a content mood. Paula's description of the sound being like cooing pigeons is right on! I also love the sound.


----------



## prl (Apr 29, 2010)

We call it "humming" and our Katie does it whenever she's being loved, which is most of the time. Our other two don't, and sometimes look at her funny when she starts to hum.


----------

